# Tail lights



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

Sick but expensive but do like that its plug and play with the factory harness


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I tinted mine here's a picture I think they look great and it's also illegal in ny but I haven't had a problem no one will mess w u I don't think






and before






it's 20% tint and the light is still really good when braking etc. love it I'd say go this route and spend the big bucks on aftermarket headlights w the led strip maybe halos 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## csbutler16 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm thinking of going with tint. I just had my windows done to 20 percent so I'm a little paranoid right now. Haha. 

I definitely want some new headlights. I just gave to find some that a for sure PLUG & PLAY. Not wanting to rewire anything. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## csbutler16 (Dec 27, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> I tinted mine here's a picture I think they look great and it's also illegal in ny but I haven't had a problem no one will mess w u I don't think
> View attachment 10461
> and before
> View attachment 10462
> ...


Do you happen to have a pic of the lights on? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

here ya go


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> I tinted mine here's a picture I think they look great and it's also illegal in ny but I haven't had a problem no one will mess w u I don't think
> View attachment 10461
> and before
> View attachment 10462
> ...


Do not comprehend wanting to tint backup light lenses. My choice would be to install a couple of extra head lamps back there.

Really don't comprehend the difference between driving at night especially on a foggy night that justifies using about 140 watts of head lamps when creeping forward and only using a couple of watts when driving in reverse. Vehicle is still moving in either direction and you still have to see where you are going.

Can get some extra light by tapping on the brake pedal just enough to switch on the brake lights. Brake lights are actually brighter than the backup lights on this thing.

Then making the reverse ratio the same as taking off in second gear, have to rev the engine and slip the clutch so I don't kill the engine. Really makes me think about driving into a spot where I would have to back out of. Really don't want to drive into a spot where the front end of this car is on a decline, its an incline in reverse.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just a word of warning to anyone who tints their tail lights. There are people out there who are following you who can't distinguish shades and intensities of red. I know, I'm one of them. We learn to adapt, but if you get rear ended by one of these people and your tail lights are past the legal tint limit I can guarantee their lawyer will be all over the DA to charge you with driving an unsafe vehicle. You'll also face a civil suit to for repayment of any insurance moneys, damages, etc. for the same reason.

Matt - your lights aren't tinted so darkly they will cause problems. I've seen tail lights that are basically so dark they're useless.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Those tail lights look awesome! I'd like to see them on a cruze first. And, I can't see myself paying that much for tail lights.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought the taillights they looked sick but the centre lights harness isn't the same and the right taillight always leaked a bunc of moisture into the light


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

heres a picture of my tail lights i just got done


----------

